

Economist Brian Beaulieu at the Colorado CEO Forum (video) - jonkelly
http://www.coloradoceoforum.com/12th%20Annual.html

======
jonkelly
I attended this last week and had to share. It's very, very long, but it's the
best macro-econ presentation I've ever seen. Really worth watching if you are
thinking about macro factors over the next few years.

